

How important is the architecture / topology of distributed systems? - skjhn
http://blog.couchbase.com/topology-architecture-distributed-systems

======
Mz
Compares Apache Hbase and Apache Cassandra. Also compares MongoDB with
Couchbase. I know essentially nothing about any of these and I think it makes
a good point. (I do have a certificate in GIS, which is database stuff, and
also worked had a job that involved accessing multiple databases, so not
entirely alien. But I don't code these things.)

Edit: Oh, and, not surprisingly, they are singing the praises of their
product. I don't have an issue with that. I kind of expected it. But, hey,
believe in your product or do something else, you know?

